# Schotty’s shoddy play calling



## jbarron (Sep 12, 2015)

I’m 55 years old and seen a lot of Georgia football.  This has to be the worst play calling I can ever remember.   I have no faith in this guy and feel we are freaking doomed…

Please tell me I’m wrong.


----------



## Horns (Sep 12, 2015)

Scored 31 points and missed 2 field goals. Should have been 37 scored. I think it's Lambert personally. I don't have confidence in him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2015)

A qb that goes 0fer in the first half comes back and starts the second half..what do you first 3 plays (may have been 2) pass it and they don't complete any. That to me is a coaching mistake lol.


----------



## jbarron (Sep 12, 2015)

The offence accounted for 17 points.  

Defense and special teams got 14.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

I was not impressed. I just don't know why we kept running a play over that did not work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Mebbe Richt just not wanting to show all his cards this early in the season ???






OR, mebbe he's justa idiot . . .  FIRE CMR !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2015)

Better than the Vols coaching mistakes...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OR, mebbe he's justa idiot . . .  FIRE CMR !!




This.. Fire CMR!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe Richt just not wanting to show all his cards this early in the season ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your presence.  I think for now we will keep CMR and fire the idiot who called for his firing.  Got back to your jacket home ... a hole in the ground!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have more of a problem with the QB than the play calling...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Dawgs just sandbaggin!!!No worries here.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 13, 2015)

The play calling was mostly average.  Lambert looked like the back up qb to me. Since he was struggling so bad shorter passes would have helped his confidence and timing. Kept yelling for the bootleg and with a big stiff qb it won't always work. Giving up 231 yds in the fourth was what bugs me after snuffing them the whole game. Couple of phantom calls hurt us,too.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 13, 2015)

*I think after watching Lambert*

The Dawgs would be better off with Miranda Lambert


----------



## jbarron (Sep 13, 2015)

Do we audible anymore?  For example, Schotty calls his third consecutive dive right up the middle and they creep eight into the box.  I don’t recall seeing the QB change the play.  So up the middle it goes for no gain…   

In my opinion, this offence is not ready for prime time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

walkinboss01 said:


> I have more of a problem with the QB than the play calling...



This


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2015)

What has me concerned is that this offense was for the last four years figured to be a Ferrari, but yesterday it looks like a 72 Dodge Dart. 
My wife even said, "boy that Greyson Lambert is one handsome young man....they need to pull him."


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2015)

OK...They go into Vandy...which has a fairly good defense and a better offense than the one that put up 20 points on Auburn yesterday.

They put up 284 rushing yards on that defense...averaging 7 yards a carry. That's with Chubb sitting half the game.

The defense gave up squat until the second teamers came in during the 4th quarter. Doing this while being on the field most of the first half because of big plays.

They have zero turnovers while forcing three.

They dominated the LOS on both sides of the ball most of the game.

While the qb play could be better....I cannot fault the play calling...at all. Zero.

Only reason Vandy even got close was because of an odd bounce on a squib kick. CMR had to play for the onside kick there. 

This is a game in the past CMR woulda got pass happy at the wrong time....an int woulda been thrown....and we woulda lost.

Saban has won multiple titles running the ball...playing defense....and throwing enough to win. 

That's what we did. The qb play will get better...with this defense and offensive line it aint gotta be great....just good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

jbarron said:


> The offence accounted for 17 points.
> 
> Defense and special teams got 14.



3 points better than the western ky offense. lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Dawgs just sandbaggin!!!No worries here.



go two blocks and take a left and you will have arrived in la la land.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 13, 2015)

run it up the middle
that didnt work lets try it again
that didnt work lets try it again
that didnt work lets try it again
well lets try to stand still and throw it...
that didnt work lets run it up the middle


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 13, 2015)

Sweetwater said:


> OK...They go into Vandy...which has a fairly good defense and a better offense than the one that put up 20 points on Auburn yesterday.
> 
> They put up 284 rushing yards on that defense...averaging 7 yards a carry. That's with Chubb sitting half the game.
> 
> ...



This, in the last 2 weeks we've called 8-10 different plays, why show the full playbook when not needed. Entertaining for the fans? No but racking other coaches minds for available film? Yes.

Also ramset not starting is one of 2 things he sucks worse than lambert or richt is trying to light a fire in the boy to take the leadership by the horns. 

Unless sc is just totally flat I'd expect to see a little more of the playbook but if we get up expect to see the same runs and same passing routes. If you can win with 10 plays why show 100?

Game would have looked better had they called all the missed penalties on vandy, horrible officiating yesterday


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.



Not the Vols... They suck and are 1-1!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.



How many points did Tennessee win by yesterday?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> How many points did Tennessee win by yesterday?





They did blow their biggest lead!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> How many points did Tennessee win by yesterday?



See you guys can't even carry on a conversation. This thread has nothing to do with 10rc. I'm not bashing uga. I was asking who are they sandbagging for exactly?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Vandy's D is a lot better than people are giving them credit for and it will show as the season progresses


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> See you guys can't even carry on a conversation. This thread has nothing to do with 10rc. I'm not bashing uga. I was asking who are they sandbagging for exactly?



And they's not a single UGA thread posted that you cant refrain from commenting in


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Fire Butch Jones now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 13, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> This, in the last 2 weeks we've called 8-10 different plays, why show the full playbook when not needed. Entertaining for the fans? No but racking other coaches minds for available film? Yes.
> 
> Also ramset not starting is one of 2 things he sucks worse than lambert or richt is trying to light a fire in the boy to take the leadership by the horns.
> 
> ...



I agree for the most part. Richt is no doubt playing his cards tight....to not put things on tape and to let his green qb get some live snaps under his belt. Also...he is calling smart plays as to not give the game away stupidly.

After watching USC get dominated on the LOS by UK on the final drive...I aint scared of them. 

Speaking of getting hosed by the refs...UT did bad. It was obvious and blatant. They missed a crucial false start with OU driving late in the game and called PI on UT when the ball was obviously uncatchable.



toyota4x4h said:


> Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.



Have you ever played football above a pop warner level? 

I havent either...but I do know this:

From high school up...you never show things on tape you dont have to....because every play and every defense you call is on tape and will be prepared for. If you can save plays until the opponents get tougher....this gives you an element of surprise when things get tough....and a huge advantage. 

Why run plays against ULM and Vandy you dont have to and give Bama and UT something to prepare for?

Devils advocate though...Richt has been running the same offense since his FSU days. 

IMO.....The vanilla playcalling has just as much to do with a green qb than keeping things off tape.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is one post that is totally positive from me.  Lambert got better as the game went on and Richt deciding to stick with him may give him the confidence to trust his line in the future.  He has only been at UGA for a few months and every week running plays multiplies his experience with play calling.  I suspect we will see a lot of different formations, with UGA using the TE's a ton starting with USC.  We all know about Blazevich, the true freshman Jackson Harris is a monster at blocking and a pretty good receiving TE, too.  I think the lack of outside runs had 2 purposes, to see how good a push the OL could get play to play and not give away anything to USC.  I think you will see a lot of toss sweeps and pulling guards against USC to spring Michel and Marshall.  I also think Mitchell and Godwin stretch the defense, and I hope Jayson Stanley gets a chance to show off his sprinter's speed and 6'3" size.  Defensively, you have to take into account the targeting call that put UGA's 3rd best defender out of the game and Leonard Floyd getting held all game, but the refs calling a penalty against him that gave Vandy 15 yards and a first down, which led to points.  UGA is 1-0 in the SEC, 2-0 overall and that's what matters right now.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not the Vols... They suck and are 1-1!!



 I thought they were back


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here is one post that is totally positive from me.  Lambert got better as the game went on and Richt deciding to stick with him may give him the confidence to trust his line in the future.  He has only been at UGA for a few months and every week running plays multiplies his experience with play calling.  I suspect we will see a lot of different formations, with UGA using the TE's a ton starting with USC.  We all know about Blazevich, the true freshman Jackson Harris is a monster at blocking and a pretty good receiving TE, too.  I think the lack of outside runs had 2 purposes, to see how good a push the OL could get play to play and not give away anything to USC.  I think you will see a lot of toss sweeps and pulling guards against USC to spring Michel and Marshall.  I also think Mitchell and Godwin stretch the defense, and I hope Jayson Stanley gets a chance to show off his sprinter's speed and 6'3" size.  Defensively, you have to take into account the targeting call that put UGA's 3rd best defender out of the game and Leonard Floyd getting held all game, but the refs calling a penalty against him that gave Vandy 15 yards and a first down, which led to points.  UGA is 1-0 in the SEC, 2-0 overall and that's what matters right now.



I agree with you, especially with Lambert getting experience. Everyone is talking about him struggling, but he only threw it 5 times the first half and other than that one stupid throw(he obviously didn't see the safety because it was a perfect throw) he didn't make any stupid throws. I think the reason they are sticking with Lambert is because Richt wants a guy who wont lose the game. Ramsey can look like a Heisman contender one play and then have you wondering why he's playing college football the next, and Richt doesn't want a quarterback like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here is one post that is totally positive from me.  Lambert got better as the game went on and Richt deciding to stick with him may give him the confidence to trust his line in the future.  He has only been at UGA for a few months and every week running plays multiplies his experience with play calling.  I suspect we will see a lot of different formations, with UGA using the TE's a ton starting with USC.  We all know about Blazevich, the true freshman Jackson Harris is a monster at blocking and a pretty good receiving TE, too.  I think the lack of outside runs had 2 purposes, to see how good a push the OL could get play to play and not give away anything to USC.  I think you will see a lot of toss sweeps and pulling guards against USC to spring Michel and Marshall.  I also think Mitchell and Godwin stretch the defense, and I hope Jayson Stanley gets a chance to show off his sprinter's speed and 6'3" size.  Defensively, you have to take into account the targeting call that put UGA's 3rd best defender out of the game and Leonard Floyd getting held all game, but the refs calling a penalty against him that gave Vandy 15 yards and a first down, which led to points.  UGA is 1-0 in the SEC, 2-0 overall and that's what matters right now.



Agree and I also believe that in years past we would have found a way to lose the game. They didn't they fought through the adversity and won the game. Also know Vandy isn't scared og UGA for good reason. Vandy gets up for the game when they play us at home and the Ol ball coach will to this week. I hope we can beat them by keeping it simple and save all the cards for bama and UT... If thats the case....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

I think Mudducker has a brocrush on me, everytime I post he comments . .


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2015)

Our problems start and end with our QB.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our problems start and end with our QB.



I agree to a point.  All Lambert or whoever is back there has to do is keep opposing defenses honest and not lose the game, because UGA's defense is stacked and will only get better with several true freshman getting a Baptism by fire, like McGraw against ULM.  get by USC and I feel like it will be a defensive slugfest against Bama, with Henry and Chubb battling it out.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I agree to a point.  All Lambert or whoever is back there has to do is keep opposing defenses honest and not lose the game, because UGA's defense is stacked and will only get better with several true freshman getting a Baptism by fire, like McGraw against ULM.  get by USC and I feel like it will be a defensive slugfest against Bama, with Henry and Chubb battling it out.



That is not a strategy to win an NC. The QB needs to be a big threat. Our's is no threat.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is not a strategy to win an NC. The QB needs to be a big threat. Our's is no threat.



It's worked pretty good for the team west of Georgia.  UGA's qb has to be solid, which Lambert wasn't against Vandy, but not all-SEC.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Lambert had a rough day but I'm not ready to write him off just yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Lambert had a rough day but I'm not ready to write him off just yet.





Not bashing, BUT if Lambert can't shine against a much less talented team, how's he gonna do against a power house SEC team ???


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bashing, BUT if Lambert can't shine against a much less talented team, how's he gonna do against a power house SEC team ???



Everyone has a bad day.Were getting ready to see is he's legit or not but what everyone's seen the last two games is only one page out of the playbook.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> , how's he gonna do against a power house SEC team ???



I didn't think after this past Sat.there were any power house SEC teams left


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2015)

The play-calling was very conservative, but that's all that was needed. They will definitely need to be more balanced going forward. Lambert seemed to settle down later in the game. Hopefully he got it all out in the first half and left it there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2015)

DSGB said:


> The play-calling was very conservative, but that's all that was needed. They will definitely need to be more balanced going forward. Lambert seemed to settle down later in the game. Hopefully he got it all out in the first half and left it there.



Dang what a gator DS!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is not a strategy to win an NC. The QB needs to be a big threat. Our's is no threat.



That's all Alabama needed to win back to back BCSNC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bashing, BUT if Lambert can't shine against a much less talented team, how's he gonna do against a power house SEC team ???



 Lambert will be just fine against Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure we could have ran the ball and blew them out. I applaud the coaches for trying to get the passing game going. I just can't believe we are this poor at Qb when CMR is suppose to be a great qb evaluator.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> That's all Alabama needed to win back to back BCSNC.



that qb is in the nfl and was heisman runner up. hard to mention lambert in the same sentence with aj mccarron.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than the Vols coaching mistakes...


Gonna have to agree with you on that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that qb is in the nfl and was heisman runner up. hard to mention lambert in the same sentence with aj mccarron.




This


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Vandy's D is a lot better than people are giving them credit for and it will show as the season progresses



Yep. Just like Bowling Green's offense.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bashing, BUT if Lambert can't shine against a much less talented team, how's he gonna do against a power house SEC team ???



That was an SEC team, and I've been led to believe they are all powerhouses.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hard to mention lambert in the same sentence with aj mccarron.



Yet, you just pulled it off flawlessly.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> And they's not a single UGA thread posted that you cant refrain from commenting in


Commenting and bashing can be two different things entirely. I like to post on all threads, not just for my team. I usually watch all the games before the next week starts. It is clear some posters on here are not here for good conversation. I'm starting to feel that hanging around in the sports forum is gonna get me banned from here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> I'm starting to feel that hanging around in the sports forum is gonna get me banned from here.



Don't be skeered Joe. Tell us how you really feel. 





Nothing a new username can't fix.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 14, 2015)

Just tryin to play by the rules. I might take a break and go back to the waterfowl forum for a change of pace.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Everyone has a bad day.Were getting ready to see is he's legit or not but what everyone's seen the last two games is only one page out of the playbook.



So far he is going backwards.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/player/gamelog/_/id/530521/greyson-lambert


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Just tryin to play by the rules. I might take a break and go back to the waterfowl forum for a change of pace.



They lost to Michigan State, so that won't really help.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Just tryin to play by the rules. I might take a break and go back to the waterfowl forum for a change of pace.




The Vols departure has began.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Commenting and bashing can be two different things entirely. I like to post on all threads, not just for my team. I usually watch all the games before the next week starts. It is clear some posters on here are not here for good conversation. I'm starting to feel that hanging around in the sports forum is gonna get me banned from here.



Dont worry bout it! Heres some tips..
Uga is always the best team in the nation.
If they are playing mediocre its bec they are not showing their playbook for the big games. 
If its apperant their qb situation is a huge problem for the season no worries once again they are slowly leading him into sec play.
What uga is doing now Bama also done and they won multiple nc.
There is only a few reasonable uga fans on here who are football savvy and will be honest and call a spade a spade.
If you comment on any uga thread good or bad youll be called out.
If you like 10rc youll be called out.
Go ahead and put slayer on your ignore list.
Last point..uga and richt are the best..dont doubt it one bit!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't act so surprised.  Everyone knew qb was going to be a problem for yall this yr. Dawgs  finish 2nd-3rd in the east.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dont worry bout it! Heres some tips..
> Uga is always the best team in the nation.
> If they are playing mediocre its bec they are not showing their playbook for the big games.
> If its apperant their qb situation is a huge problem for the season no worries once again they are slowly leading him into sec play.
> ...



I must say you have done an excellent job identifying all the shortcomings of the UGA homers in this forum. 

In other news today, 10RC is still not back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

OHHHH joepuppy almost forgot...
Every august uga will win the nc..come the south carolina game they are no count. 
Mid november they are once again nc worthy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I must say you have done an excellent job identifying all the shortcomings of the UGA homers in this forum.
> 
> In other news today, 10RC is still not back.



Hey us outsiders have to stick together. I think yalld run off any opposing fan and be ok with it. But we like to keep the diversity. 
Oct 10th will change your mind!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

Odd that there are so many Georgia fans in a site with Georgia in it's name.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

So just bec you live in georgia..read gon mag..enjoy the outdoors..you have to be a uga fan? Interesting.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oct 10th will change your mind!



Maybe. Ya'll's D looked pretty good until the last 6 minutes of the game. Then they caved. Same for your O.

Keep in mind we have an actual running game and ya'll are going to see all of it until you are sick of it. If Lambert gets his act together it could be a real long Saturday afternoon for ya'll.

If not, then it's high anxiety for both teams.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Maybe. Ya'll's D looked pretty good until the last 6 minutes of the game. Then they caved. Same for your O.
> 
> Keep in mind we have an actual running game and ya'll are going to see all of it until you are sick of it. If Lambert gets his act together it could be a real long Saturday afternoon for ya'll.
> 
> If not, then it's high anxiety for both teams.



I think itll be a great game either way. Im just excited ill be seeing it in person!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

but there are those here who wish this was a uga board only. just takes a while to sort out who the thugs really are.  An all uga board = vol nation; the kind of place where you tow the  company line or get banned for wanting to talk about why Alabama has been so much better than the vols for the past ten years, and why the vols cant have the same success.This place would suck if it were just dawgs here. It would end up just like dogs in a cage. piles of poo and a fence to hold out dissenting opinions.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

Thats what im saying 6. I can comment on a uga thread not bashing them and not talking smack and it gets brought up that 10rc sucks and cant win evertime. When all I wanna do is talk football to a reasonable person. Bama fans get away with it more bec they win championships lol.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats what im saying 6. I can comment on a uga thread not bashing them and not talking smack and it gets brought up that 10rc sucks and cant win evertime. When all I wanna do is talk football to a reasonable person. Bama fans get away with it more bec they are *the biggest thugs in the SEC*.



Fixed it for ya yota.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Fixed it for ya yota.



I thought that was spot and the other fsu fans?!?!?!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought that was spot and the other fsu fans?!?!?!



That's ACC. We do not rank professionals with amateurs.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That's ACC. We do not rank professionals with amateurs.



We just don't have as good a PR dept as Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought that was spot and the other fsu fans?!?!?!



lots of us here just hate the vols. but i do think your team is better this year; and im sure that richt and mcelwain will be wearing diapers come game day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Fixed it for ya yota, and yes i am a closet bama fan like Quack. /QUOTE]


----------



## Raylander (Sep 14, 2015)

Lambert needs to start with throwing to the receiver's chest and not their ankles.. Play Ramsey or just start snappin it to Chubb. I'll bet he can throw


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dont worry bout it! Heres some tips..
> Uga is always the best team in the nation.
> If they are playing mediocre its bec they are not showing their playbook for the big games.
> If its apperant their qb situation is a huge problem for the season no worries once again they are slowly leading him into sec play.
> ...





You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiii said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed it for ya yota, and yes i am a closet bama fan like Quack. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that qb is in the nfl and was heisman runner up. hard to mention lambert in the same sentence with aj mccarron.



He might be on an NFL team but his career will be toting a clip board. He also wasn't some world beater QB in college, he was a game manager and that is all Lambert needs to be. The only reason he was up for the Heisman was because the team he was on. You put AJ on some middle of the pack team and no one would even know who he was.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> He might be on an NFL team but his career will be toting a clip board. He also wasn't some world beater QB in college, he was a game manager and that is all Lambert needs to be. The only reason he was up for the Heisman was because the team he was on. You put AJ on some middle of the pack team and no one would even know who he was.



its blatantly obvious you only watched couple of bama games in. 2011 and 2012 while aj was picking up his 2nd and 3rd rings. He saved bamas rear end several times with clutch play with the game on he line while murray continually let his team down.


----------



## bigsix (Sep 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dont worry bout it! Heres some tips..
> Uga is always the best team in the nation.
> If they are playing mediocre its bec they are not showing their playbook for the big games.
> If its apperant their qb situation is a huge problem for the season no worries once again they are slowly leading him into sec play.
> ...


Last point is not really true 4x4 it just seems that way to 10TRC because UGA has owned them for the last 14 years. 
Maybe this year is the year it is starting to get embarrassing .


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Commenting and bashing can be two different things entirely. I like to post on all threads, not just for my team. I usually watch all the games before the next week starts. *It is clear some posters on here are not here for good conversation*. I'm starting to feel that hanging around in the sports forum is gonna get me banned from here.



You tryin to tell me a Vol knows how to have good conversation?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Just like Bowling Green's offense.



No it's that Tennessee's secondary was just that bad!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 15, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> He might be on an NFL team but his career will be toting a clip board. He also wasn't some world beater QB in college, he was a game manager and that is all Lambert needs to be. The only reason he was up for the Heisman was because the team he was on. You put AJ on some middle of the pack team and no one would even know who he was.



HAHAHAHAHA comparring Lambert to Aj  
Aj can actually hit a reciever in the numbers not their feet! Aj didnt ever have a first half he had zero completions. Guys Lambert couldnt even keep his job at UVA..enough said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> We just don't have as good a PR dept as Bama.



I agree... But FSU has better ties with the local police department than any other school..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure sounds like a bunch of whiny UT fans around here. Wow, only took one loss for it to start..


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Sadly UGA was doomed before they stepped on the field. The Georgia curse.. happens every year,  just ask the falcons and the braves they know all about it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sadly UGA was doomed before they stepped on the field. The Georgia curse.. happens every year,  just ask the falcons and the braves they know all about it



Well, look what the Dawg done drug in...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, look what the Dawg done drug in...



lucky dog too


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, look what the Dawg done drug in...



haha a dawg couldnt drag a ball across the goal line


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lucky dog too



why thank you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> haha a dawg couldnt drag a ball across the goal line



Pfffftttt... That's the only way it gets across the goal line.. We can't throw it across... 

But I can look at the bright side.. At least we don't tackle each other like you Gators do..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> haha a dawg couldnt drag a ball across the goal line



I know right? Lambert walked it in for 6.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffftttt... That's the only way it gets across the goal line.. We can't throw it across...
> 
> But I can look at the bright side.. At least we don't tackle each other like you Gators do..



Ouch.. haha yeah that was ridiculous. Im harder on the gators than McElwain is lol


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I know right? Lambert walked it in for 6.



nobody asked you elfii hahahaha


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> nobody asked you elfii hahahaha



This won't be so funny around 6:30 pm on October 31. It will be Halloween to boot. Wear your beat up gator costume - the one with the tail missing.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This won't be so funny around 6:30 pm on October 31. It will be Halloween to boot. Wear your beat up gator costume - the one with the tail missing.



HA! if we can beat anyone we will make sure it is some DAWGS recap of last year?? we sucked BUT we still beat yall!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> HA! if we can beat anyone we will make sure it is some DAWGS recap of last year?? we sucked BUT we still beat yall!


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> haha a dawg couldnt drag a ball across the goal line



Sup dude?where you been?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Sup dude?where you been?




bought a house,packing, moving in this weekend


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> bought a house,packing, moving in this weekend



Awesome now you can hang you a big Go Dawgs flag right out front!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


>



It's what he does best...



daisyduke said:


> bought a house,packing, moving in this weekend



Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Awesome now you can hang you a big Go Dawgs flag right out front!!!



I will buy it as a house warming gift!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Dang what a gator DS!!!



Thanks! That was the one I got last year - 12'3"! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819434


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

my neighbor is a gator. he puts up his flag at the start of season and takes it down after they loose. its a five year old flag that looks new. i will procure it for you before they lose , which will be soon.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

its ok i got my own! LOL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> my neighbor is a gator. he puts up his flag at the start of season and takes it down after they loose. its a five year old flag that looks new. i will procure it for you before they lose , which will be soon.





daisyduke said:


> its ok i got my own! LOL




Hers is 5 years old too and still looks brand new..


----------



## erniesp (Sep 15, 2015)

*A gator talking crap?*

Tackling each other and looks like he was scared


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hers is 5 years old too and still looks brand new..



nope just got mine yesterday for the new house! with my american flag too


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

erniesp said:


> Tackling each other and looks like he was scared



yes... i was yelling at the tv when that happened..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> nope just got mine yesterday for the new house! with my american flag too



So in 5 years you'll still have a new Gator flag?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So in 5 years you'll still have a new Gator flag?



no i am a TRUE gator fan. Here for the good and the not so good lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sadly UGA was doomed before they stepped on the field. The Georgia curse.. happens every year,  just ask the falcons and the braves they know all about it



Hey, leave the Falcons out of this. 



Welcome back


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hey, leave the Falcons out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back



Hey! i just go by facts! haha


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

hey there is a bulldog in here that knows how to use the computer  AND he was just born!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Hey! i just go by facts! haha



This is a new year for the Falcons. Super Bowl  bound. 


Back on topic....Sorry guys, rant on about Uga's offensive coordinator for yet another year.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a new year for the Falcons. Super Bowl  bound.
> 
> 
> Back on topic....Sorry guys, rant on about Uga's offensive coordinator for yet another year.



Yeah sure they are on the road to the super bowl BUT will choke before they get there. JUST like the DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Thanks! That was the one I got last year - 12'3"!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819434



Missed it i gave it a bump over there.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> HA! if we can beat anyone we will make sure it is some DAWGS recap of last year?? we sucked BUT we still beat yall!



My favorite western is "True Grit". My favorite line from that movie is a (Not so) Lucky Ned Pepper quote - "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!"

You're not Rooster Cogburn and a lot better looking but the sentiment applies here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> My favorite western is "True Grit". My favorite line from that movie is a (Not so) Lucky Ned Pepper quote - "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!"
> 
> You're not Rooster Cogburn and a lot better looking but the sentiment applies here.



How do we "really" know Daisy is who we think she is? What if Daisy is a middle aged guy, living in the basement of his Mom's house like Toyota4x4?

Or what if she is an ex member trying to get back in here? She does have long hair like ODR...


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do we "really" know Daisy is who we think she is? What if Daisy is a middle aged guy, living in the basement of his Mom's house like Toyota4x4?
> 
> Or what if she is an ex member trying to get back in here? She does have long hair like ODR...



i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker



i need my pooch checked.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i need my pooch checked.



I hear a certain coach in Athens can tell you all about "pooches"?


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i need my pooch checked.



its not THAT type of Dr


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hear a certain coach in Athens can tell you all about "pooches"?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what he said


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> its not THAT type of Dr



mutt, pooch, dog.  That critter the chick in your avatar is holding.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mutt, pooch, dog.  That critter the chick in your avatar is holding.



hahaha well that would be me (chick holding the pooch) and sure you have a dog


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

This thread totally got derailed  thanks guys


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> This thread totally got derailed  thanks guys



thats what happens when you hang with thugs.they couldnt even get elected mods.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker



And Slayer is a straight up thug stalker.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker



You already got 1... His name is Matt6..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thats what happens when you hang with thugs.they couldnt even get elected mods.



the fsu thug ruined it so bad. and who wants to vote for a momon.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey my moms basement is great! Free wifi so I can troll uga threads all day!


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

who started this thread????


----------



## Horns (Sep 15, 2015)

Funny how many fans wanted Bobo gone. They said he wasn't a good OC and 2 games into this season, the new OC stinks. Can't please some folks


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

lots of unhappy 2-0 mutts. i dont get it either.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2015)

We were hoping for a little more consistent play at QB. I said hoping not expecting.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

This thread has officially hit the ditch.


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This thread has officially hit the ditch.



its all your fault


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This thread has officially hit the ditch.



and then Quack shows up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> i would tell ya to come to my work but i dont want a stalker




Stawker???  Did somebody say Stawker ?? 




Heyyyyyyyyyy gal friend !!! 





Matthew6 said:


> and then Quack shows up





Whaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stawker???  Did somebody say Stawker ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey QUACK!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

Daisy Duke must be bored chatting with thugs all evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> hey QUACK!!






Mmmmm, lub me some Daisy !!! 



Sho hate I missed the massages . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

i heard a rumor that Quack is gonna be a mod.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i heard a rumor that Quack is gonna be a mod.



That is not a rumor. It is a bold font lie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is not a rumor. It is a bold font lie.



heard it from a Tennessee fan too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is not a rumor. It is a bold font lie.



If Quack is going to be a mod I think I qualify before he does..

No worries.. I am pulling my application.. If I was a Mod I would have to be nice to Vols and we know that won't EVER happen...


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, lub me some Daisy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sho hate I missed the massages . .



Im sorry  love dealing with animals, rather than mean people lol not that youre mean


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I was a Mod I would have to be nice to Vols and we know that won't EVER happen...



Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Can't we all just get along?



If they would stop wearing Orange and singing Rocky Top..

Repent those sins, ask for forgiveness and just maybe...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Im sorry  love dealing with animals, rather than mean people lol not that youre mean



Well, you came to the right forum.. It's slap full of mules... Aka, jack legs...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If they would stop wearing Orange and singing Rocky Top..



I didn't hear it much after OK tied it up at the last minute. They played it once during overtime but I think that was a desperation attempt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

so is Quack really gonna be a mod?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so is Quack really gonna be a mod?



Quack would make a great Mod!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Quack would make a great Mod!!!!!!



yep.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> its not THAT type of Dr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No worries.. I am pulling my application..



Don't quit now, you're almost there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't quit now, you're almost there.



we should make quack and brownceluse mods in training. start them out in the arts and crafts, knife making, and shooting innocent fish with arrows sections.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we should make quack and brownceluse mods in training. start them out in the arts and crafts, knife making, and shooting innocent fish with arrows sections.



Whatever it takes to get my foot in the door..... I'm desperate to be a Mod. I think I would be fair to Non-UGA fans. No biased at all! Everyone would be equal. Thanks for endorsement 6!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2015)

Quack can't spell moderator much less be one!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Whatever it takes to get my foot in the door..... I'm desperate to be a Mod. I think I would be fair to Non-UGA fans. No biased at all! Everyone would be equal. Thanks for endorsement 6!



you deserve it. Go dogs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Whatever it takes to get my foot in the door..... I'm desperate to be a Mod. I think I would be fair to Non-UGA fans. No biased at all! Everyone would be equal. Thanks for endorsement 6!



Geez... You don't want that idgit endorsing you...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Gold Ranger just sent me a pm. He is certain Quack and Brown will receive their appointments today.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Gold Ranger just sent me a pm. He is certain Quack and Brown will receive their appointments today.



With the shrink? I have it on good authority that is the case.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Yall thugs could derail a freight train.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Gold Ranger just sent me a pm. He is certain Quack and Brown will receive their appointments today.



Way to throw the source under the bus.   I have it on good authority that, in light of this being exposed to the board, the appointments have been postponed to a future date.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2015)

Ya'll are mean and hurtful, I'm taking my marbles and going home.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 19, 2015)

jbarron said:


> I’m 55 years old and seen a lot of Georgia football.  This has to be the worst play calling I can ever remember.   I have no faith in this guy and feel we are freaking doomed…
> 
> Please tell me I’m wrong.



Wrong...so wrong....more wrong than Rosie O Donnell eating cheetos in a bean bag chair.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.



You bro...you and the ole ball coach.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Here is one post that is totally positive from me.  Lambert got better as the game went on and Richt deciding to stick with him may give him the confidence to trust his line in the future.  He has only been at UGA for a few months and every week running plays multiplies his experience with play calling.  I suspect we will see a lot of different formations, with UGA using the TE's a ton starting with USC.  We all know about Blazevich, the true freshman Jackson Harris is a monster at blocking and a pretty good receiving TE, too.  I think the lack of outside runs had 2 purposes, to see how good a push the OL could get play to play and not give away anything to USC.  I think you will see a lot of toss sweeps and pulling guards against USC to spring Michel and Marshall.  I also think Mitchell and Godwin stretch the defense, and I hope Jayson Stanley gets a chance to show off his sprinter's speed and 6'3" size.  Defensively, you have to take into account the targeting call that put UGA's 3rd best defender out of the game and Leonard Floyd getting held all game, but the refs calling a penalty against him that gave Vandy 15 yards and a first down, which led to points.  UGA is 1-0 in the SEC, 2-0 overall and that's what matters right now.



cough, cough.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are mean and hurtful, I'm taking my marbles and going home.



I thought you had already lost them, after all you root for Tech.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh uga is sandbagging now huh? I've heard it all now lol. Who exactly are they sandbagging for.



Yea my friend they been sand bagging!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

He called a good game today and we got Mitchell involved early and often. I think Mitchell is the most underrated receiver in the country.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2015)

Lambert finished the Vandy game by going 11 for his last 14, so that means he is 34-38 in his last 38 throws.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Bobo 1-2


----------

